# 2 meters mounted on the same pole



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

You only get one meter per address. Add a sub-panel.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

joebanana said:


> *You only get one meter per address*. Add a sub-panel.


Since when???


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

joebanana said:


> You only get one meter per address. Add a sub-panel.


That's a negative ghostwriter.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

joebanana said:


> You only get one meter per address. Add a sub-panel.


Not necessarily.

You can have a well pump with a dedicated meter/panel for that equipment. You can also have a three phase meter and a single phase meter for a single address. They do it quite often in rural areas.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Okay, I guess I'm "old school", forgot about "smart meters". Who has well pumps nowaday's? I'm a city guy.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Why is everybody a snipe, and nobody address the OP?


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

joebanana said:


> Why is everybody a snipe, and nobody address the OP?


Every POCO is different. PG&E will allow/not allow things that SMUD or SCE will. 

He needs to contact the POCO or look up their regs.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Switched said:


> Every POCO is different. PG&E will allow/not allow things that SMUD or SCE will.
> 
> He needs to contact the POCO or look up their regs.


Thank you. I'm used to dealing with SCE.


----------



## Morg12345 (Jan 22, 2016)

Yes il call tomorow...if never ran into it that's all bewbee


----------

